
Ask HN: What is an effective method to index logs? - GordonS
Consider a service that archives logs from several clients, such that you should be able to search the logs.<p>Sometimes you will want to search using a partial match, but more often you&#x27;ll likely be searching for an exact match on a long string. What kind of indexing method would be effective for these kind of searches?
======
verdverm
Elasticsearch is often used for this, which is Solr under the hood

~~~
sdfhbdf
Where Solr is actually built on top of Lucene.

In general, ELK Stack (Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana) is fairly popular and
has pretty solid documentation and tutorials online but does require some
tinkering if one is to self-host it. Some basic JVM maintaince and system
administration is required if You want to do it on the cheap and not pay some
SaaS for hosting ELK for you.

~~~
verdverm
Yes, this is the better answer. I sub'd Solr for lucene :facepalm:

EFK (fluentd) is gaining popularity as a slightly different, but essentially
the same stack

